# Anybody getting into some Buffleheads yet?



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Saw a few down this weekend when I was pheasant hunting! One of my favorite ducks. Here's a pair I put together for a friend recently!


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Awesome mount!


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Seen a couple, but not as many as last year. They stick around later than a lot of other ducks


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

just saw a few on Sunday, what an awesome mount! geez! well done!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Nice mount. We do not shoot the ducks that taste like doodoo caca


----------



## BezD (Oct 13, 2005)

Just got back from North Dakota and I seen a couple hundred of them. Let them all go, hunting big ducks.


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

We saw alot of them in the area we were hunting also. Dan


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

Saw hundreds of them in N Central ND last week. Was lucky enough to take 4 beutiful drakes.

Good Hunting.


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

Still go a bunch up here in Manitoba at least for a little while longer.


----------



## dwoodman (Oct 25, 2006)

Just got back from Michigan area. Loretta was full of whistlers. My 13 year old son had a blast trying to hit them.


----------



## Perch_44 (Sep 21, 2006)

when i was in napoleon last week, we had a lot of buffleheads come through monday morning as the cold front was coming in, shot a few, then started letting them pass as there were so many of them. did get one for the wall, but i shot him a little too close. too shot up to mount.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

we have been seeing a few down here, nothin to write home about though


----------

